# Barred rock eggs



## chickman081265 (Feb 7, 2013)

My hens are 21 weeks old and just started laying. How long will they lay eggs?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's individual to the chicken and each breed, so no one can tell you that accurately. It also depends on what you mean by laying....if you mean "laying to capacity" then that also varies with the time of the year~molt, winter slow down, etc. 

If you mean "laying to capacity for lifespan" then the normal response is she will lay full bore for up to 2 years and then start to taper off in her rate of lay.

If you are meaning how long will she continue to lay any eggs in her lifetime, then that is individual to the chicken and I can tell you that I have some BRs that are 4 yrs old and still laying 5-7 eggs per week but they cannot sustain it all year and will take a break during molt and in the winter. 

If you let them take their natural break in the winter months, they will naturally lay for longer in their lives and have less reproductive problems and issues, so they will live a longer, more natural life. 

If you want high production in your flock, you should cull each year for your daily or every other day layers and kill/sell/eat the ones that are not laying to full capacity in peak months of lay.


----------

